# An open letter to Audi ...



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

What do @AudiUK and @AudiUKPress have in common with Rod Hull & Emu? Find out in my open letter to them:

http://www.angrybritain.com/wpblog/dear-audi/

We will win this battle!

Please share in the social space.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I honestly don't know where to start with that..


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

beepcake said:


> I honestly don't know where to start with that..


I do fxxking quality!!! Because I am one of the ones who have been shafted by them [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

beepcake said:


> I honestly don't know where to start with that..


You don't need to start anywhere with it, other than to Like it on Facebook, or Retweet it on Twitter! :mrgreen:


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Jamo8 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't know where to start with that..
> ...


Thanks! Please share it on FB or on Twitter! They will sit up and listen!!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Loving the Hitler post even if they will find it majorly offensive!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can't see it from work can you repost the text please having paid for three windows and two sensors that failed due to engine heat apparently


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Shared on FB.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

angrybritain said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > beepcake said:
> ...


Already done on Twitter mate :wink:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Shared on FB.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

robokn said:


> Can't see it from work can you repost the text please having paid for three windows and two sensors that failed due to engine heat apparently


Here's the text:

Dear Audi

It's probably a little taboo to compare the dubious backstage activities of stars of the 70′s to a fault with a car in a blog post, but it is kind of relevant here.

I feel rather like I have been bent over the bonnet of my Audi TT and penetrated - not by Jimmy Saville but by you. Twice.

As you'll have seen in the press, stars of the 70′s are being rounded up like sheep in an episode of 70′s Sunday afternoon cotton-wool televison One Man And His Dog. They are being hauled before the courts to answer for things that may or may not have happened in the dressing rooms of TV Centre - when let's be honest the world was a very different place.

Cars had wind up windows back then, a simple mechanical system for putting a piece of glass between a driver and the elements. I remember my dad's Austin Maxi, a lurid orange thing, which was probably the rust to be honest. He and I used to have competitions to see who could wind up the windows fastest. He usually won but had I been a teen with a prowess for wanking, it may have been a closer call.

But I digress, my dad, being quite cool in the 80′s bought an XR3i which had electric windows and went at 1,000,000mph on the school run. It was like stepping from the Stephenson's Rocket onto the bridge of the USS Enterprise, and I don't recall it's Dagenham-manufactured windows ever breaking.

Unlike the ones on my MKII TT, which have. Twice now, two different failures. In the space of three weeks.

And it seems I'm not alone.

You need only visit the TT Forum to see it's such a common issue that there is a 'stickie' for MKII Window Regulator failure. Daily TT owners post there about been let down by cheap components in their expensive sportscars.

As you know, Hitler isn't happy about this:

(Video)

And nor particularly am I &#8230;

(Video)

It makes unlocking the car problematic to say the least

(video)

The thing I don't understand, much in the same way I don't understand anyone agreeing to have sex with Ken Barlow allegedly, is that you have already publicly acknowledged this issue in a Press Release, seen here yet are unwilling to fix it free of charge and would like £500 instead. Jon Zammett, your Head of PR who made this statement, is still your head of PR I believe.

Asking £500 for what is effectively a piece of cable and a plastic cog is rather like only receiving your Jim'll Fix It Badge on the proviso you 'puff on Jimbo's special cigar'. It's an abuse of your position.

You should simply fix it for free for affected owners, it's what's termed a 'common fault'. A component on the MKII TT, which as the Sale of Goods Act would put it, simply 'is not fit for purpose'.

The reason the likes of Savile, Hall, Roach and others have got away with it for so long, if they did it of course, is that people have kept quiet. It seems to me that now the public has found its voice, there will be justice brought by the momentum of the mob - and not a moment too soon.

Well unfortunately for you, us Audi TT owners have found ours via the beauty of one seriously p*ssed-off owner. Me.

Do you know what Nemesis means?

(Video)

So, now your dirty little secret is in the very public domain, will you man-up and deal with it or will you stick your head in the sand like you have for the past 48 hours with my hand up your backside like 70′s favorite Rod Hulls' Emu?

Just like my failed window regulator, this isn't a wind up.

Vorsprung Durch Take-that.

If you can share the actual post on social media, that's where they'll see it!


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Bayley said:


> Loving the Hitler post even if they will find it majorly offensive!


I find a £500 repair offensive. **** 'em.

Thanks to all who've shared so far!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Very good, made me giggle, Nothing wrong with Jimmy though he let me milk a cow blindfolded :roll:


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

robokn said:


> Very good, made me giggle, Nothing wrong with Jimmy though he let me milk a cow blindfolded :roll:


PMSL


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

liked, shared and posted everywhere


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, it made me chuckle, but you'd have dome a lot better if you'd kept a straight bat and just outlined your grievances point by point. There's a lot of wasted text there banging on about Jimmy Saville etc., which isn't going to help your complaint get taken seriously IMHO.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

igotone said:


> Well, it made me chuckle, but you'd have dome a lot better if you'd kept a straight bat and just outlined your grievances point by point. There's a lot of wasted text there banging on about Jimmy Saville etc., which isn't going to help your complaint get taken seriously IMHO.


Boring stuff wouldn't create interest or shares! That's what we need!!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a right giggle at that. One word: legend! 

Just liked your FB page - hoping for lots more posts like that!


----------



## maTT87 (May 17, 2013)

angrybritain said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it made me chuckle, but you'd have dome a lot better if you'd kept a straight bat and just outlined your grievances point by point. There's a lot of wasted text there banging on about Jimmy Saville etc., which isn't going to help your complaint get taken seriously IMHO.
> ...


Agreed!

The fact that its written with humour and relates to the recent 'Saville Scandal' gives even those who haven't been affected by the issue a reason to re-tweet/share, possibly to a friend who owns one and an excuse for those who do own one to do the same. Not sure how many of my friends would appreciate littering their lunch time daily feed with a technical piece of literature about a cable in a car door, but this is going straight there NOW!

I'm not even in the TTOC yet but hope to be by the end of the week, this protest might save me some £££ down the line.

Guessing you TTOC old timers have all seen this.....

http://skiddmark.com/2012/05/putting-th ... tor-issue/


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

igotone said:


> Well, it made me chuckle, but you'd have dome a lot better if you'd kept a straight bat and just outlined your grievances point by point. There's a lot of wasted text there banging on about Jimmy Saville etc., which isn't going to help your complaint get taken seriously IMHO.


+ 1


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

So, Skiddmark have now picked this up and are trying to get a response out of Audi PR before going to press with it.

There have been almost 600 views of this since it went live. They are going to have to acknowledge this soon or face a PR disaster online.

I do this for a living, they will break eventually - The more you guys share and discuss, the more likely we are to resolve the issue for others who suffer this seemingly inevitable fault.

AB


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Dayer2910 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it made me chuckle, but you'd have dome a lot better if you'd kept a straight bat and just outlined your grievances point by point. There's a lot of wasted text there banging on about Jimmy Saville etc., which isn't going to help your complaint get taken seriously IMHO.
> ...


It doesn't need to be taken seriously, it's about raising awareness that leads to change. That won't happen unless it's topical and off the wall with the potential to attract the wider media.

Trust me on that. It's how I got my column in the Daily Mirror ...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/authors/angry-britain/


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Extraordinarily poor taste....excellent.

The Audi salesman, who sold me my car, phones up from time to time in a chatty way. So I forwarded him the link in a chatty way.


----------



## EZ Tutty (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm surprised nothing like this has been written in regards to the widely known, commonly occurring yet commonly ignored by Audi, issues with the Mechatronic Units on the DSG/S-Tronic Gearbox, slamming into gear, hesitation when pulling out of a junction/roundabout and surging at low speed.

Both Audi USA and Audi Japan are addressing this with a 10 year/100,000 mile extended warranty on the gearbox and it's components.

Yet Audi UK seem to want to ignore the issue, leaving the owner for a bill of more than £2000 once outside the initial 3 year warranty.

Just shows how poor Audi UK are and how little they value there customers in comparison to there counterparts in other countries.

This is applicable to all Audi's fitted with a DSG/S-Tronic Gearbox, not just the TT (also includes VW)


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it made me chuckle, but you'd have dome a lot better if you'd kept a straight bat and just outlined your grievances point by point. There's a lot of wasted text there banging on about Jimmy Saville etc., which isn't going to help your complaint get taken seriously IMHO.
> ...


+2

I think it's stupid personally.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

LMAO at comments of a "PR disaster".

What world does this guy live in.

Part fails on his 6 year old out of warranty car.

Suppose he should do his research on similiar alot more serious campaigns ie BMW


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Gyorgy said:


> Extraordinarily poor taste....excellent.
> 
> The Audi salesman, who sold me my car, phones up from time to time in a chatty way. So I forwarded him the link in a chatty way.


Haha! Brilliant  #Kudos


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

EZ Tutty said:


> I'm surprised nothing like this has been written in regards to the widely known, commonly occurring yet commonly ignored by Audi, issues with the Mechatronic Units on the DSG/S-Tronic Gearbox, slamming into gear, hesitation when pulling out of a junction/roundabout and surging at low speed.


And these are the very reasons I wish I'd got a manual, I had no idea it was a 'fault'


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

a manual does exactly what it says on the tin, not sure I could trust any automatic no matter how good it's meant to be


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Here we go ... featured at Onthecars.com

http://onthecars.com/


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Now that's progress


----------



## EZ Tutty (Mar 21, 2013)

angrybritain said:


> EZ Tutty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised nothing like this has been written in regards to the widely known, commonly occurring yet commonly ignored by Audi, issues with the Mechatronic Units on the DSG/S-Tronic Gearbox, slamming into gear, hesitation when pulling out of a junction/roundabout and surging at low speed.
> ...


Have a search about for DSG mechatronic failures, all of the previously mentioned are common faults, along with occasional 'false neutrals', only cure seems to be mechatronic ECU replacement, £1840 in parts alone!


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

how about sending the issue to watchdog on bbc1 they love getting manufacturers on the show squirming.

Migzy


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That would be the ultimate prize


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

just send it here

https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/contact


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

angrybritain said:


> So, Skiddmark have now picked this up and are trying to get a response out of Audi PR before going to press with it.
> 
> There have been almost 600 views of this since it went live. They are going to have to acknowledge this soon or face a PR disaster online.
> 
> ...


Liked and Tweeted.... Thank F&*k someone else started to shout 

From the Original Richard Illingworth on Skiddmark (how handsome am I?). 
http://skiddmark.com/2012/05/putting-th ... tor-issue/
Let's keep this running!


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

migzy_1 said:


> just send it here
> 
> https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/contact


How about one of YOU does that so it looks like it's not just me having a go?

http://www.angrybritain.com/wpblog/dear-audi/


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Good stuff Angry Britain. I suspect Audi will just ride it out assuming they even notice but I fully support everything you are doing. If by any chance you are successful I will sign you up for the DSG Mechatronic Unit appeal!!


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Good stuff Angry Britain. I suspect Audi will just ride it out assuming they even notice but I fully support everything you are doing. If by any chance you are successful I will sign you up for the DSG Mechatronic Unit appeal!!


Deal!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They tried to with the MK I dash pod didn't win on that one so fingers crossed

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well I had every confidence in you until I saw you had a column in the Mirror. 
Only joking. Well done for grabbing it by the balls and having a go.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I've been holding off.

You offensive little shit. 
How about YOU shut up for 40 years. 
Comparing your three week wonder to child abuse?
Incredible.

Never mind Hitler.

If you have beef. Do it in an intelligent way. Not the retard FB, Tw*tter, social "media" gala you enjoy. 
Followers. For f*cks sake. Get real.

Have you had the car long? Three weeks or so I understand? Warranty?
Private sale... Pfffft.

Mine cost £125 a side. Do the work yourself. It'll get you fresh air.

I suppose I'm alone in my thoughts.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Just re-read. 
"My Dad had an XR3i..."
Sheesh.

Add me to the 'Angry Briddon' list along with Audi.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3iu7s9vn]I've been holding off.
> 
> You offensive little shit.
> How about YOU shut the fuck up for 40 years.
> ...


Finally someone with some sense.

I work in the service and repair industry as a engineer. No matter how well something is designed, shit will break from time to time. Some things more often than other. Under what illusion do you have to be to expect nothing to ever break???

Also only a fool would pay the Audi premium of 500 to get this fixed on a out of warranty car. How about helping yourself, sourcing the part cheaply and either doing it yourself or hiring a independent.

I guess a fool and his money is easily parted.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Indeed. 
As an engineer myself, previous of Royal Ordnance and Rolls Royce - now self employed- I know of life span components. 
Chasing guns around the world was my life. Loved it. None were "ahem" 6 years old.

We are on our own.

Now, Angry Britain, sort out your words.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Again agreed, vulgar words, and a cheap and nasty way to try and be be funny.

It's like those trash comedians that just eff and blind constantly in an attempt to cover up their lack of material.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, you're not alone in your sentiments , it's just that some of us have a little restraint. You call the OP an offensive little shit. Oh the irony,


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

-:[KM said:


> :-":v25fcn4a]I've been holding off.
> 
> You offensive little shit.
> How about YOU shut the fuck up for 40 years.
> ...


PMSL  And what contribution have you made to this issue? Yet another stiff upper lip ... Never mind. Leave the big boys to the bigger boys with the balls to do something about it for the benefit of others!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Big balls sitting from behind his keyboard. Right, you are such a hero.

How about spending your time and efforts on something actually worthwhile that will benefit generations to come???


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Ok. Super analyst. 
Sift through the data. 
You £500. Me £125. 
You keyboard & big balls. Me meek and small.

Last post here. 
Best of luck.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3dkuiwji]Ok. Super analyst.
> Sift through the data.
> You £500. Me £125.
> You keyboard & big balls. Me meek and small.
> ...


You £250 worse off. Mine fixed for free.

Who's the fool?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":16rlymkx]Ok. Super analyst.
> ...


250 worse off? Oh dear maths isn't your strong point either is it.

It cost him 125 pounds, therefore he's lets see, erm 125 worse off.

Not being a little bitch about it on the forums though like yourself......priceless

And that is going by his stated cost of 125 a window, and no mention of him having done both


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! Such vitriol.

I applaud the effort to make Audi listen, regardless of the words chosen. What is glaringly bad about the regulator design is that, apparently, the design has been faulty for a while now. They have upgrade other parts of the car. Why not the regulators? It seems as if they are willfully ignoring the problem.

Sure, car parts fail. But only faulty parts fail with regularity and higher frequency statistically. Mean time to failure statistics are important to manufacturers and customers alike. Didn't they go through several coil pack revisions to arrive at the current design? Was there a PR push to get them to redesign/improve them too? In fact, if they are failing regularly prior to warranty expiration, isn't it economically conservative to upgrade the design to stop the warranty claims? that alone should be enough for a redesign.

Even if Audi doesn't offer to fix this known fault for free after warranty has expired, the message will be clear: Fix faults when you see a statistically significant trend, not as a result of a PR embarrassment.

Meanwhile, I'll be watching this from the sidelines. I don't want to get caught between the viscous crossfire in this thread.
[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Once in production it's very rare they would upgrade components, if anything Audi are still trying to stretch as many sales out of the MK2 before its demise, they will hopefully address the issue with the MK3. But I do agree with what you say about saving themselves the hassle of replacing parts that fail under warranty.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Haven't the offending bits of the window regulators been modified a couple times in fact? I'm sure I've read that whether the dealer does it or you buy the parts, you get modified bits.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Dear me :lol:

Sorry but 6 years old, my TT I had last year was a 07 plate it had one of them replaced

Yes it's a fault but my god have you any idea how bad your letter is. I don't think the letter is in the bin more likely being passed around as a joke.



angrybritain said:


> PMSL  And what contribution have you made to this issue? Yet another stiff upper lip ... Never mind. Leave the big boys to the bigger boys with the balls to do something about it for the benefit of others!


 :lol: :lol: 
Keep digging, or go all the way and sell your TT for a JCB.

The funny thing is if you had half a brain and gone about it the right way and got the TTOC on board you might have got some where and not just made a fool of yourself


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Haven't the offending bits of the window regulators been modified a couple times in fact? I'm sure I've read that whether the dealer does it or you buy the parts, you get modified bits.


Would be interesting to know about this, is there any way of finding out if your car has the non failing type?


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> The funny thing is if you had half a brain and gone about it the right way and got the TTOC on board you might have got some where and not just made a fool of yourself


You mean like creating a stickie in a forum that goes on endlessly without getting any results for those affected?

The fact you're all now so passionate about this is thanks to my efforts.

You're welcome.

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

One word comes to mine

Delusional


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> One word comes to mine
> 
> Delusional


Three words: I. Don't. Care.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I know :lol:

Just seen your Location and your sig, seems like your on one big ego trip.

Are we going to have 3 posts on the RS disc's, saggy seats, S-Tronic and how about Bose amp. There you go.... :roll: 
It's not what your trying to do it's the way you are going about it. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Talk about an ego. "come on everybody click on my links....." :roll:


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> I know :lol:
> 
> Just seen your Location and your sig, seems like your on one big ego trip.
> 
> ...


I'll do it my way, you do it yours. Let's see who gets a result first.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You need help, you really do.

Anyway I better stop feeding the troll..........


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Well well, Audi UK have just called.

They're going to have the car in to sort it once and for all next week.

Social media and my way #ftw


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Don't forget to post all the photos/vid's and paperwork of all this work being done my Audi all free of charge. That was good timing by Audi :roll:

Would you like a help line number for your delusions? You are now hearing voices in your head....o sorry that was Audi phoning


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The guys an idiot, the mods just remove his advertisements


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Don't forget to post all the photos/vid's and paperwork of all this work being done my Audi all free of charge. That was good timing by Audi :roll:
> 
> Would you like a help line number for your delusions? You are now hearing voices in your head....o sorry that was Audi phoning


Oh don't worry I will, then you can print it out and use it to mop up your tears.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lmao, this thread is giving me chuckles by the minute


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Lmao, this thread is giving me chuckles by the minute


Really? It's making me want to self-harm ...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much, it's not good for your health and its only a car


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, it's not good for your health and its only a car


ONLY A CAR?!!!!! ARE YOU INSANE?!!!

Anyone would think I've stabbed some of this lot's puppy ...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> Really? It's making me want to self-harm ...


Feel free... don't lets us stop you!


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> angrybritain said:
> 
> 
> > Really? It's making me want to self-harm ...
> ...


Can I do it after Audi have fixed my car FOC?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

angrybritain said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry too much, it's not good for your health and its only a car
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> angrybritain said:
> 
> 
> > Really? It's making me want to self-harm ...
> ...


Now that's not very nice, I would rather we didn't have a suicide on this forum!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cars in general aren't indestructible but this guy does have a genuine problem which he is trying his best to get Audi to recognise and fix FOC, if it leads a path to helping us who have yet to experience this problem later down the line im all for it.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Cars in general aren't indestructible but this guy does have a genuine problem which he is trying his best to get Audi to recognise and fix FOC, if it leads a path to helping us who have yet to experience this problem later down the line im all for it.


I quite agree. There have been some pretty ugly exchanges on this topic and it is spoiling the bigger picture which at least some of us care about!


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

And here's the proof that my way got the desired result:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Cars in general aren't indestructible but this guy does have a genuine problem which he is trying his best to get Audi to recognise and fix FOC, if it leads a path to helping us who have yet to experience this problem later down the line im all for it.
> ...


Exactly, that's the whole point of a car forum, help people address issues, avoid problems and most importantly avoid getting ripped off.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Since when was the desired result to get your car fixed for free? Lots of other people have managed to get Audi to fork out for it, or contribute a decent portion of it, but surely the desired result is to get them to accept it's a known issue and do it without everyone having to kick up a stink each time?


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

I did find the vitriol surprising. What was that all about ?


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

beepcake said:


> surely the desired result is to get them to accept it's a known issue and do it without everyone having to kick up a stink each time?


Exactly, this issue is now in the public domain where it belongs. Depending on what happens on 29th, this could set a very important precedent for affected TT owners.

That was the whole point of the exercise.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep and I give that the thumbs up


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

angrybritain said:


> Exactly, this issue is now in the public domain where it belongs. Depending on what happens on 29th, this could set a very important precedent for affected TT owners.
> 
> That was the whole point of the exercise.


How will it set a precedent any different to the other times people have had it done by Audi and posted/blogged about it already? Until you get a letter from Audi upon high stating that this will be repaired with X contribution from Audi, in *all* cases, then this hasn't achieved anything that hasn't already been achieved.

I hope you get that far, I really do, but there seems to be more self trumpet blowing than actual progress.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

beepcake said:


> I hope you get that far, I really do, but there seems to be more self trumpet blowing than actual progress.


I give up.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If anything it shows it can be done on an individual level, might give others a bit more confidence


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> If anything it shows it can be done on an individual level, might give others a bit more confidence


My point is, despite AB's inability to answer a question without getting in a strop, that this has been done before, and linked to multiple times on here - until there's an actual statement from Audi saying what they will do in all of these cases then it's still going to be down to individuals to kick up a stink, something not everyone is comfortable with doing.

I'm just pointing out that that's where this needs to go to be anything other than another failed attempt to get Audi to fess up to this being a real issue.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've heard about the issue before but not really read into any success stories of getting Audi to fork out so it's all new to me.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe because this one has caught my attention more


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

beepcake said:


> I'm just pointing out that that's where this needs to go to be anything other than another failed attempt to get Audi to fess up to this being a real issue.


Audi have already acknowledged it in a press release to Skiddmark. They are conveniently choosing to ignore it.

Apathy from certain members of this forum is partly the reason they have gotten away with it for so long.

If you don't shout, they can't hear you. It's not rocket science is it?

Less bitching at me, and more bitching at Audi is what's required. If you can't be bothered, fine. Don't come crying to me when yours fails - which it will.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

If this does come to a winning conclusion then next up should be the bastard BOSE amp ;-)


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

angrybritain said:


> Audi have already acknowledged it in a press release to Skiddmark. They are conveniently choosing to ignore it.
> 
> Apathy from certain members of this forum is partly the reason they have gotten away with it for so long.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I haven't "bitched" at you at all, I merely asked why you thought it was "mission accomplished" when you haven't gotten anywhere that other efforts, such as Skiddmark, haven't gotten already. It wasn't a dig, it wasn't a suggestion you're efforts aren't valid or appreciated, just pointing out that there's a long way to go from getting one car fixed to getting a stonewall statement that can be used by others later (as the Skidmark statement has already proven).


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beep is well experienced with things going wrong


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> Beep is well experienced with things going wrong


Yes, but 99% of the time that's my own fault :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

The way you make that happen to raise the issue's profile, awareness of it then maintain that momentum. That hasn't happened so far.

This isn't about me, this is about this community and owners being taken for a ride by Audi over shoddy components in early TTs.

As a community we can work together for change, or just bitch, moan, do nothing and cough up.

What would you rather do?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> Lol


And you were daft enough to ask my advice on applying Fabsil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


Doh! I think you got it right on that one 
Fingers crossed the canvas don't fall apart in a months time lol


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

angrybritain said:


> The way you make that happen to raise the issue's profile, awareness of it then maintain that momentum. That hasn't happened so far.
> 
> This isn't about me, this is about this community and owners being taken for a ride by Audi over shoddy components in early TTs.
> 
> ...


And where have I disagreed with any of that? I think the "maintaining momentum" bit is exactly what I'm getting at - and something that isn't suggested by saying you'd achieved the desired result when one car is fixed.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

beepcake said:


> And where have I disagreed with any of that? I think the "maintaining momentum" bit is exactly what I'm getting at - and something that isn't suggested by saying you'd achieved the desired result when one car is fixed.


The desired result is embarrassing untouchable-Audi UK into taking the car in to be dealt with. The result of which will again be put in the public domain.

Others will then be able to reference my experience when theirs fails and expect to be dealt with in the same way.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

angrybritain said:


> The desired result is embarrassing untouchable-Audi UK into taking the car in to be dealt with. The result of which will again be put in the public domain.
> 
> Others will then be able to reference my experience when theirs fails and expect to be dealt with in the same way.


In which case Audi will turn around to the next person and say that was a goodwill gesture for <insert bull reason here> - the desired result *has* to be a stonewall admission/guarantee that this is an issue that will be dealt with under goodwill or what you've achieved will just be added to the stack of other "previous cases" (such as skiddmark) which they'll conveniently ignore next time around.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

beepcake said:


> ... which they'll conveniently ignore next time around.


Only if we, as community, not least as customers, let them.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Technically you aren't an Audi customer. You haven't bought the car from Audi...


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey - Give Mr Angry a break.

He's gotten off his arse and done something about a known fault. I must admit the way he's gone about it isn't what I would have done but nonetheless he's doing something.

Anyone from Audi UK reading this thread must be falling about laughing ( and not for the right reasons). As Audi TT drivers shouldn't we be presenting a united front?

Come on you lot


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

I suspect that some of the posters are either employees or ex-employees of Audi.


----------



## Cheshire cat (Sep 18, 2011)

It wouldn't be an issue if it was a Kia. Seven year guarantee and all that. Perhaps Kia's are the way to go.!

There is an Audi UK precedent. They are fixing A2 panoramic roofs free of charge on cars up to ten years old because they acknowledge the use of crappy plastic for the opening closing mechanism hasn't passed the test of time.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I have retweeted this takes one second and Audi need to do something


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

tortoise99 said:


> Hey - Give Mr Angry a break.
> 
> He's gotten off his arse and done something about a known fault. I must admit the way he's gone about it isn't what I would have done but nonetheless he's doing something.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

RAGAL said:


> tortoise99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey - Give Mr Angry a break.
> ...


+2. He's got it out there in a way that if Audi give a t0ss they should respond to. However I doubt it.

No issues with my car yet, 1 year old and first Audi, but with various other cars in the house, not so called 'premium' like Audi, including Ford, Vauxhall & Peugeot, it does seem we get more contact from others, regular calls asking if all okay, reminders services due etc, whereas nothing from local Audi dealer, only market research asking book questions after service.
But strange I thought not to get any follow up from dealer, as the salesman knows we've got 4 cars in the family and Mrs was looking to upgrade. But obviously too busy to bother.

Good luck to you anyway matey. Hope you get yours fixed and Audi admit the issue


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Polorising views on here.

Bottom line is that when presented with common design flaws like this, the manufacturers like to deal on
a one to one basis, hiding behind their franchisees. Ie the main dealers.

They like a divide and conquer process, it works out cheaper in the long run. Lets not kid anyone, Audi AG, know from global feedback what the issues are in their products long before owners start to realise that their issue is not an isolated failure.

So in this instance, its not a safety failure but a nuisance failure, so they do not have any national area legislation to worry about in the countries they operate in, just a few angry customers that are prepared to kick up a fuss and they can be quietly shut up with a bit of goodwill if needed.

The motoring press are useless at championing these causes, they rely on the manufacturers to put food on their table, so they are not going to stir the hornets nest.

The constant frustration we see on here about common expensive design flaws , leads to lots of teeth grinding, but ultimately never the end goal, which is an admission by Audi they goofed up and will honour cutomer claims outside of warranty.

So whether you agree with Angrys approach or not, give the fella some space, he is at least trying a different approach, but needs some unified support rather than a lot of the negitive feeeback that's flying around.

Bottom line is that so much anger on here is directed at the poor levels of customer service we get from Audi, but 9 out of 10 owners buy another one, the boys in Ingolstadt must be pissing themselves laughing over their bratwurst and weissbier lunches.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Phage said:


> I suspect that some of the posters are either employees or ex-employees of Audi.


Honestly? Because they don't think a six year old car should be entirely defect free?

It's been long-established in law now that such is the complexity of a new car, it can have defects or 'features' as VAG prefer to call them.

I think what has ruffled people's feathers is the way the OP has used HIS social media and press platforms to get HIS car fixed. He wasn't campaigning for window regulators to be repaired FOC until HIS broke, yet he's supposedly a great campaigner for consumer rights? No. He's a bully. He's represented himself as Hitler having a rant because HIS window regulators have failed. That's pretty apt in my opinion.

He bought a used car on which the window regulators were a known issue. If he'd fought it in court Audi would have played caveat emptor and shown that he should have been aware of the issue prior to purchase. Instead he's spat out his dummy in public and, regrettably in my opinion, Audi have apparently capitulated. Audi haven't budgeted for replacing the window regulators on MrHitlers car so someone will have to make up the lost profits elsewhere. Who? The people who buy new Audi's and PAY for genuine spare parts.

As has been pointed out, he's bought nothing from Audi to generate any obligation on their part yet he feels he should receive the same service and support as someone who has paid a significant premium for a new car. He's clearly bullied Audi into giving him something he doesn't deserve and that's not British in my opinion.

I think it just goes to show how little British people have to be angry about to be honest.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

angrybritain said:


> Well well, Audi UK have just called.
> 
> They're going to have the car in to sort it once and for all next week.
> 
> Social media and my way #ftw


Live by the sword of social media, die by the sword of social media.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If I was to experience multiple issues with my car I certainly wouldnt be going back to buying Audi, I've done it before with other manufacturers and wouldn't hesitate doing it again but so far so good... until all the things listed on this forum as failures happen to me! lol

I always buy nearly new cars and never keep them any longer than 3 years so we shall see


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

CWM3 said:


> Bottom line is that so much anger on here is directed at the poor levels of customer service we get from Audi, but 9 out of 10 owners buy another one


Exactly. Don't expect much improvement when 90% of their customer base is voting with their wallets and telling them they're doing fine.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Phage said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that some of the posters are either employees or ex-employees of Audi.
> ...


No, becasue of one person stating that they knew confidential Audi financial information.



wja96 said:


> It's been long-established in law now that such is the complexity of a new car, it can have defects or 'features' as VAG prefer to call them.


Again, no. The legal test is that of a reasonable person. i.e. Is it reasonable for the windows in a car to stop working after ~6 years. (S.14(2) Sale of Goods Act)



wja96 said:


> I think what has ruffled people's feathers is the way the OP has used HIS social media and press platforms to get HIS car fixed. He wasn't campaigning for window regulators to be repaired FOC until HIS broke, yet he's supposedly a great campaigner for consumer rights? No. He's a bully. He's represented himself as Hitler having a rant because HIS window regulators have failed. That's pretty apt in my opinion.


Agreed. I don't like his methods either. As I said in my previous post.
_"Whilst I personally disagree with language used, AB has a perfectly valid point, which is supported by the Section 14.2 of the Sale of Goods Act.
"(2A) For the purposes of this Act, goods are of satisfactory quality if they meet the standard that a reasonable person would regard as satisfactory, taking account of any description of the goods, the price (if relevant) and all the other relevant circumstances."

I do not think it reasonable that the windows on a 6-year old premium car fail. I think that most people would agree that we are not relying on the warranty but on the quality of the car. Realistically I would expect that Audi should bear some of the cost of such an expensive repair. Given that it is a 2nd hand car, I would also expect to contribute towards it and therefore share some of the expense.

I do not expect that Audi would stonewall. "_



wja96 said:


> He bought a used car on which the window regulators were a known issue.


Reasonable man test again under the SoGA. Also known by whom ? On this forum certainly, but I wonder how many Joe Public know this ?



wja96 said:


> If he'd fought it in court Audi would have played caveat emptor and shown that he should have been aware of the issue prior to purchase.


Prohibitited uner SoGA



wja96 said:


> Instead he's spat out his dummy in public and, regrettably in my opinion, Audi have apparently capitulated. Audi haven't budgeted for replacing the window regulators on MrHitlers car so someone will have to make up the lost profits elsewhere. Who? The people who buy new Audi's and PAY for genuine spare parts.


Aye. Agreed.



wja96 said:


> As has been pointed out, he's bought nothing from Audi to generate any obligation on their part yet he feels he should receive the same service and support as someone who has paid a significant premium for a new car. He's clearly bullied Audi into giving him something he doesn't deserve and that's not British in my opinion.
> 
> I think it just goes to show how little British people have to be angry about to be honest.


Agreed. This is why the dealer he did buy it from replaced the first one FOC. I don't see why Audi UK are involved at all. I bought mine from Audi, so would bring a claim against them. In this case his beef is with the dealer not Audi.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Phage said:


> No, becasue of one person stating that they knew confidential Audi financial information.


OK, I misunderstood.



wja96 said:


> It's been long-established in law now that such is the complexity of a new car, it can have defects or 'features' as VAG prefer to call them.


There is a case from 2006 where Skoda UK successfully argued that a known flat spot in the BLT Diesel engine was a 'feature' of the car and not a defect. In the judgement, it was noted that cars "are not perfect". VW UK have since used this as precedent to defend themselves in other cases where cars have had minor issues at delivery.



wja96 said:


> I think what has ruffled people's feathers is the way the OP has used HIS social media and press platforms to get HIS car fixed. He wasn't campaigning for window regulators to be repaired FOC until HIS broke, yet he's supposedly a great campaigner for consumer rights? No. He's a bully. He's represented himself as Hitler having a rant because HIS window regulators have failed. That's pretty apt in my opinion.


Agreed. I don't like his methods either. As I said in my previous post.
_"Whilst I personally disagree with language used, AB has a perfectly valid point, which is supported by the Section 14.2 of the Sale of Goods Act.
"(2A) For the purposes of this Act, goods are of satisfactory quality if they meet the standard that a reasonable person would regard as satisfactory, taking account of any description of the goods, the price (if relevant) and all the other relevant circumstances."

I do not think it reasonable that the windows on a 6-year old premium car fail. I think that most people would agree that we are not relying on the warranty but on the quality of the car. Realistically I would expect that Audi should bear some of the cost of such an expensive repair. Given that it is a 2nd hand car, I would also expect to contribute towards it and therefore share some of the expense.

I do not expect that Audi would stonewall. "_

You will not normally receive 100% replacement cost as the value should reflect the fact that the owner has had use of the item. It is usual to ask how long something should last and express the compensation as the percentage remaining. I would argue that I wouldn't be surprised if the windows failed on a 6-year old car.



wja96 said:


> He bought a used car on which the window regulators were a known issue.


Reasonable man test again under the SoGA. Also known by whom ? On this forum certainly, but I wonder how many Joe Public know this ?

Caveat Emptor is still very much valid, and you are expected to take care when purchasing something. It is not unreasonable to expect someone to do some research on an expensive purchase like a used car.



wja96 said:


> If he'd fought it in court Audi would have played caveat emptor and shown that he should have been aware of the issue prior to purchase.


Prohibitited uner SoGA.

I disagree. This is a USED car. The purchaser has to take responsibility for ensuring they are buying something equal to the value they are paying. Reasonable is reasonable on both sides. I think if you asked the man in the street if they were buying an Audi TT out of warranty, wouldn't they expect some trouble, they'd probably say 'yes'.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Fair enough. Let's call it a draw and get some beers in !
Otherwise we can fall into this trap.
http://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it reasonable your washing machine to break down after 6 years? Your TV? Your boiler? No?

So why do people pay out their own pockets to fix or replace those things???


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

We are bickering amongst ourselves instead of directing our dissatisfaction towards the real 'culprit' Audi.
This isn't about washing machines, boilers or anything else other than a reasonable expectation of a quality item lasting a reasonable amount of time. We have purchased in the main a second hand item and therefore bare responsibility for its upkeep, the issue of multiple failure of specific items like the window reg, mechatronic etc should be highlighting to Audi that they have a quality issue based on their customers reasonable expectations. As an Audi owner all be it secondhand I still have an expectation and if I stop purchasing their marque the the new buyers will dry up as no one will want the secondhand Audi owing to poor build quailty. simples


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

UPDATE:

Skiddmark have literally just tweeted that their passenger side window on their long termer has just failed.

https://twitter.com/driversrepublic

You couldn't make it up.

We need to pull together, this looks bad for Audi right now. Bickering here over my methods won't help the bigger picture.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Is it reasonable your washing machine to break down after 6 years? Your TV? Your boiler? No?
> 
> So why do people pay out their own pockets to fix or replace those things???


If I paid >£15k for a washing machine, it is reasonable to expect a far higher level of service/quality than one for £500. The comparison isn't valid. This is why the SoG specifically mentions pricing.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Mr Britain,
I agree and support your approach to using social media, but I feel the subject matter you have chosen to use in your open letter is highly offensive because it trivilises the very serious crime of 'sexual abuse'. I believe this reduces its impact and means it is likely to be seen as just 'ranting'. A more socially acceptable metaphor should have been found. Because of your chose of metaphor I cannot support that particular communication. 
Having said that the ball is now rolling so perhaps a follow up letter could be composed providing pertanant details of the repeated failures we have suffered including window regs, mechatronic units, oil useage etc. If and I mean if we have their attention then its important to provide facts and therefore time for TTOC to speak as one and on behalf of its members. TTOC would then have the anicdotle evidence of our many threads regarding these issues, at that point any other interested parties ( skidmarks etc. ) are brought together and the mainstream media informed. Most news websites have a portal to report local interest stories. [smiley=gossip.gif]

p.s. a catchy tune/youtube video tastefully dipicting our issues, maybe a mass collection of unhappy TT owners all singing & dancing to a witty tune. ie. 'always look on the bright side of life' with window mech. crunching in the chorus. :lol:


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> Mr Britain,
> I feel the subject matter you have chosen to use in your open letter is highly offensive


It was supposed to be to get their attention! It worked.

How about a Harlem Shake for affected TT owners?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

angrybritain said:


> TTSDSGOMG said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Britain,
> ...


Yes you may have got their attention, but perhaps for the wrong reason and risked your credibility.
How about the TT shake, at least be original. :?

Also I feel you should have "quoted" my whole sentence,

" I agree and support your approach to using social media, but I feel the subject matter you have chosen to use in your open letter is highly offensive because it trivilises the very serious crime of 'sexual abuse'. ".

Perdantic I know, but seems important.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dont be fooled, he doesn't give a toss about other peoples window regulators failing, once he gets his fixed by Audi you wont see his ass for dust....


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Dayer2910 said:


> Dont be fooled, he doesn't give a toss about other peoples window regulators failing, once he gets his fixed by Audi you wont see his ass for dust....


Mine's fixed already thanks, by the supplying dealer. Do your homework before making a moronic remark.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> Perdantic I know, but seems important.


It isn't, what's important is that Audi are having a bad week and that's a good thing for affected owners.

Me on Monday, Skiddmark today - who tomorrow?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

So 'angrybritain' is that the case are you doing this purely for selfish ( mines sorted ) and self promoting reasons or do you really represent the dissatisfied members of this forum and intend to see this through helping all concerned. ?


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> So 'angrybritain' is that the case are you doing this purely for selfish ( mines sorted ) and self promoting reasons or do you really represent the dissatisfied members of this forum and intend to see this through helping all concerned. ?


If mine is already fixed, yet I continue to post here, reply to idiotic comments and provide updates - what do you think? :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> We are bickering amongst ourselves instead of directing our dissatisfaction towards the real 'culprit' Audi.
> This isn't about washing machines, boilers or anything else other than a reasonable expectation of a quality item lasting a reasonable amount of time. We have purchased in the main a second hand item and therefore bare responsibility for its upkeep, the issue of multiple failure of specific items like the window reg, mechatronic etc should be highlighting to Audi that they have a quality issue based on their customers reasonable expectations. As an Audi owner all be it secondhand I still have an expectation and if I stop purchasing their marque the the new buyers will dry up as no one will want the secondhand Audi owing to poor build quailty. simples


LMAO

More delusional people.

Its a 30k TT. A toyota prius costs 30k, that new toyota86 thing costs 30k, a evo cost 30k, a kia costs 30k.

If you think audi has quality issues, i suggest you not buy any cars, and stick to push bikes, because my word you will be in for a shock should you try another marquee and think these are quality issues


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Phage said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Is it reasonable your washing machine to break down after 6 years? Your TV? Your boiler? No?
> ...


Well that makes no sense at all.

Some washing machines cost 100 pounds, some cost 500, and some even cost over 1k. So surely washining machines should come under this.

But anyway like I mentioned earlier, a 30k when new car now 6 years old bought second hand doesnt exactly fall under that category does it???


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you are genuine in intention, but it takes more than just a few comments on a forum. If as you say, you are 'media savvy ' and represent the underdog against the multinational rip off merchants then whats the next stage of your plan and how will you provide support advice for others perhaps less media savvy than yourself affected by Audi's lack of concern. ?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Phage said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


"SuperRS" you miss the point. Audi promote their brand with statements of quality and excellent engineering. As consumers we buy into that promise of a better product even if we are buying a secondhand item. We still are influenced by the original promise and therefore have expectations.If that product proves to be less than expected we are not happy, regardless of cost or what the item is. Some owners have had items replaced by Audi whilst having their secondhand car serviced or repaired only to have it fail again. 
And to be quite honest if you have no such issues then why try to disuade others from at least trying. Someone in the USA complained enough and they get 10 years warranty on their DSG units. Perhaps this wont get resolved, but this country needs people who try and make things better and not those that sit on the sidelines and criticise others for trying, just in case you dont realise i'm refering to you "SuperRS". Perhaps start your own thread or is it that no one whants to discuss anything with you. ?


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> I think you are genuine in intention, but it takes more than just a few comments on a forum. If as you say, you are 'media savvy ' and represent the underdog against the multinational rip off merchants then whats the next stage of your plan and how will you provide support advice for others perhaps less media savvy than yourself affected by Audi's lack of concern. ?


I'm talking to The Times, like I did last time I got ripped off. How's that?

http://www.angrybritain.com/wpblog/press/


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> TTSDSGOMG said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are genuine in intention, but it takes more than just a few comments on a forum. If as you say, you are 'media savvy ' and represent the underdog against the multinational rip off merchants then whats the next stage of your plan and how will you provide support advice for others perhaps less media savvy than yourself affected by Audi's lack of concern. ?
> ...


audi ripped you off? did you buy the car from them? no? oh ok. So they must have forced you to buy a 6 year old car? Oh wait, no wrong again.

I fail to see who is ripping you off :?: :?:


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> audi ripped you off? did you buy the car from them? no? oh ok. So they must have forced you to buy a 6 year old car? Oh wait, no wrong again.
> 
> I fail to see who is ripping you off :?: :?:


Seriously mate, do yourself a favour and STFU, you're making yourself look like a fuck1ng idiot every time you open your mouth. I'm sick of it, stop being a c*nt. Nobody cares wtf you think, you make no valid contribution to this forum whatsoever in ANY thread.

I imagine your some spotty little t0sser sat at home in your bedroom who doesn't even own a TT.

Now seriously. F.O you pointless twunt.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

angrybritain said:


> TTSDSGOMG said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are genuine in intention, but it takes more than just a few comments on a forum. If as you say, you are 'media savvy ' and represent the underdog against the multinational rip off merchants then whats the next stage of your plan and how will you provide support advice for others perhaps less media savvy than yourself affected by Audi's lack of concern. ?
> ...


I hope this is a turning point and peoples genuine frustrations with Audi's attitude to new car buyers and those that promote their brand by driving less than new cars will be taken up and highlighted by you directly. I sincerly hope you dont turn out to be just selfpromoting. Good luck


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be fooled, he doesn't give a toss about other peoples window regulators failing, once he gets his fixed by Audi you wont see his ass for dust....
> ...


i do apologise, i haven't got hours to waste trawling through all the threads your spamming us with, it doesn't change my opinion either way that your a self promoting egotistical cock...we'll see if your still around in 6 months.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Dayer2910 said:


> angrybritain said:
> 
> 
> > Dayer2910 said:
> ...


Self promoting egotistical cock who won't be around in 6 months? I've been doing this for 5 years mate, it pays my mortgage.

Don't be so bitter that a bit of action instead of whining has made Audi sit up and listen.

This isn't a community, this a joke.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah. Not sure what's going at all TBH.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > audi ripped you off? did you buy the car from them? no? oh ok. So they must have forced you to buy a 6 year old car? Oh wait, no wrong again.
> ...


says the guy who has owned second hand tt v6 for 3 weeks to a guy who has owned his TTRS for years and is currently building it into a 700hp monster.

You run a crappy angry little man blog. I run a private VAG Tuning forum where the worlds top tuners discuss some seriously technical stuff.

Somehow I think I have more to contribute than you do :roll:

Nice to see angry little man hurling abuse again. This guy is just a chav behind a keyboard


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> You run a crappy angry little man blog. I run a private VAG Tuning forum where the worlds top tuners discuss some seriously technical stuff.


Yeah, sure you do mate, and your girlfriend is a supermodel yeah?

Just fuck off.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations.

I'm leaving the forum as of now. Had it.

Wasting my time. Enjoy those £500 bills when your regulators go.

Idiots.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > You run a crappy angry little man blog. I run a private VAG Tuning forum where the worlds top tuners discuss some seriously technical stuff.
> ...


Because my 700hp build can be done by some back garage :roll:

Very delusional man, I tell you what, how about you sign up to my "imaginary" forum, and ask those guys in there if you are being reasonable.

Hell, we have even got a VW technical staff member on the forum who deals with this sorta thing and their motorsport division, why not pester him for an opinion :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm leaving the forum as of now. Had it.
> 
> ...


good riddance. Chav


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm leaving the forum as of now. Had it.
> 
> ...


Happy days.

I won't use the cutter language you have used on this page, I will just simple say,bye bye please be a good boy and don't come back, .........that's a good boy.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

...........Time to close thread now?! :roll:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You getting any sleep Phil?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

angrybritain said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > You run a crappy angry little man blog. I run a private VAG Tuning forum where the worlds top tuners discuss some seriously technical stuff.
> ...


You're promoting your blog very well here. Not to mention your sparkling personality!

You are contributing a great deal to this forum... In terms of comedy.

I've had two £750 bose amps blow, Warped discs, rattles and so on. Never thought to call the Daily Mail or whoever. Looking forward to seeing your disgruntled face on the front page when you succeed :lol:

Do you not read over your posts, and think to yourself "wow, I come across as a compete bell end!" If I were you I wouldnt show up to any TT meets, you might just find you get left behind on a spirited drive haha :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

angrybritain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm leaving the forum as of now. Had it.
> 
> ...


Ta Taaaaa

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> You getting any sleep Phil?


Haha i cant help clicking on the bloody thing!! :lol:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

angrybritain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm leaving the forum as of now. Had it.
> 
> ...


ta ta...your be sorely missed, what a complete tool.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Ironic how his Avatar is of a toilet seat.........


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> angrybritain said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.
> ...


I didn't agree with some of the things he did or said but others on this Forum have not exactly covered themselves in glory either on this thread (and by that I don't specifically mean you)!! I am a relatively easy going sort of chap but there is often a desire by some on here to criticise or ridicule people - sometimes with good reason and other times without! Bit of a shame really.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Agreed. Nice one mr 35


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The thread's a disgrace! I disagree with the guy's approach and said so. I also have my doubts about his true intentions, but people's are now behaving like a pack of animals. :roll:

Yet another thread allowed to deteriorate with no moderation whatsoever . :roll:


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > angrybritain said:
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

I LOVE LAMP.


----------



## geoffpfc (May 23, 2013)

It seems that I've missed Mr Angry :lol: I've had Audi's since 1990 and whilst they're not perfect I still prefer them to Beemers and Merc's.
I recently purchased the latest DVD for the Q7 navigation (£200) and found that it was not very upto date, raised my concern with my dealer and they could not help, so I 'phoned Audi direct and was hoping for some sort of refund, but after they looked into my complaint they gave me a full refund and said I could keep the DVD (apparently it's not possible to revert to an older version), but I must say that I prefer the Porsche Centres for standards of service (and price!) over the Audi dealer.


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

well that was an interesting [smiley=toilet.gif] read


----------



## geoffpfc (May 23, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Is it reasonable your washing machine to break down after 6 years? Your TV? Your boiler? No?
> 
> So why do people pay out their own pockets to fix or replace those things???


I have to say that it should be no surprise if your boiler does breakdown after 6 years, in fact you'll be in the minority if it did not breakdown in 6 years, unless it is already 20 years plus years old, the latest high efficiency boilers (i.e. condensing) will probably not last much longer than 10 years, the best domestic boilers are Vaillant (guess where their from) and like Audi's they still breakdown.


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd have to say that after i realised that his car was more than 6 years old i had little sympathy for him, however those that are affected with newer cars should be cover by sales of goods act and if a known defect is known of it should be recitifed by the manufacturer.
Think he went overboard with 3 threads but, i'm hoping his intentions were for the good of audi tt owners rather than his own self promotion.

however there was no need for name calling on either sides as i'm assuming we're all adults round here and not 5 year olds on a playground.

peace

Migzy


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

geoffpfc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Is it reasonable your washing machine to break down after 6 years? Your TV? Your boiler? No?
> ...


exactly, it doesnt matter what it is, it will break at some point.

The condensing worcester bosch's and vaillants in accelerated testing are standing the test of time though. (even with their, "common faults".

Cant say the same for the british/french/italian/turkish hunk of junks though.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Moderators gone off the radar on this one?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Pat you and I should be midnight moderators haha

:lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

angry little man said he was leaving for good but at 10.30 he was still viewing the forum lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some things never change.....


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

geoffpfc said:


> I have to say that it should be no surprise if your boiler does breakdown after 6 years, in fact you'll be in the minority if it did not breakdown in 6 years, unless it is already 20 years plus years old, the latest high efficiency boilers (i.e. condensing) will probably not last much longer than 10 years, the best domestic boilers are Vaillant (guess where their from) and like Audi's they still breakdown.


My Baxi boiler 21 years old has finally gone wrong....some of the parts have been discontinued.......I can't fecking believe it, need to buy one of these new fangled condensing things.

Last time I buy British.....Baxi shite.....all it does is heat water and pump it round some pipes, how hard is that?...they said there was no chance of restarting the parts run on my model. So much for putting the customer first! :twisted:


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> geoffpfc said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that it should be no surprise if your boiler does breakdown after 6 years, in fact you'll be in the minority if it did not breakdown in 6 years, unless it is already 20 years plus years old, the latest high efficiency boilers (i.e. condensing) will probably not last much longer than 10 years, the best domestic boilers are Vaillant (guess where their from) and like Audi's they still breakdown.
> ...


Now imagine you spent >£15k on it.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> geoffpfc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Worcester Bosch is a British company... Based in Worcester...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

relic222 said:


> Worcester Bosch is a British company... Based in Worcester...


Stating the obvious, but bosch owns them, and they are german :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bosch is everywhere


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bosch bought them out but they are still essentially a British company - the company was started in Britain and is still based in Britain, with a predominantly British workforce. It's like saying Aston Martin were an American company while Ford owned them but are now half Italian because an Italian investment company has invested in them...


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

As an unrelated point the company was started by a man called Cecil Duckworth which is about as British a name as you can get!


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

'Von Duckworth' has a nice ring to it!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

relic222 said:


> Bosch bought them out but they are still essentially a British company - the company was started in Britain and is still based in Britain, with a predominantly British workforce. It's like saying Aston Martin were an American company while Ford owned them but are now half Italian because an Italian investment company has invested in them...


German investment and practices put in place. Modern worcester boilers look a hell of alot like the bosch boilers before the merger.

And the worcester bosch group commercial boiler units, driven by VW 1.4 engines.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> relic222 said:
> 
> 
> > Bosch bought them out but they are still essentially a British company - the company was started in Britain and is still based in Britain, with a predominantly British workforce. It's like saying Aston Martin were an American company while Ford owned them but are now half Italian because an Italian investment company has invested in them...
> ...


My analogy still stands - the first (new version) of the V8 Vantage uses the sat nav from Volvo yet people would still claim that Aston Martin are a British company despite using Fords parts and practices.


----------



## antrd42 (Feb 5, 2010)

Perhaps this thread should be moved to a Gas Boiler forum. Sadly, I'd consider joining that!


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Haha, I don't want to get involved in that! I merely wanted to change the subject away from the Angry Britain and his window regulators and my brother worked at WB for a while so it seemed like a useful subject changer!


----------



## antrd42 (Feb 5, 2010)

Spot on.


----------



## geoffpfc (May 23, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> geoffpfc said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that it should be no surprise if your boiler does breakdown after 6 years, in fact you'll be in the minority if it did not breakdown in 6 years, unless it is already 20 years plus years old, the latest high efficiency boilers (i.e. condensing) will probably not last much longer than 10 years, the best domestic boilers are Vaillant (guess where their from) and like Audi's they still breakdown.
> ...


There are not many (if any) British gas fired boilers being manufactured, they've all be taken over, Baxi by Remeha (Belgium) or they just assemble parts from abroad.
What parts do you need? it may be that your engineer wants to sell you a new boiler (a particularruse used by BG and insurance companies) if you let me have make, model and if possible serial number I'll look into it for you. 8)


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome, it looks like we've successfully turned this into the official TT owners' boiler support thread! Well done guys.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

relic222 said:


> Awesome, it looks like we've successfully turned this into the official TT owners' boiler support thread! Well done guys.


Well tbh a boiler is a bit more useful than a TT that either can't close it windows or change gears or see how fast you are going on the speedo


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

igotone said:


> The thread's a disgrace! I disagree with the guy's approach and said so. I also have my doubts about his true intentions, but people's are now behaving like a pack of animals. :roll:
> 
> Yet another thread allowed to deteriorate with no moderation whatsoever . :roll:


+1

Members using profanity are well aware that this isn't the flame room, right?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

relic222 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > relic222 said:
> ...


Worcester roots, british. Bosch roots, german. Its a multi-national company now.

But anyway, worcester aside all other modern britsh boilers suck!


----------



## Silver arrow (May 15, 2013)

Just to get back on topic, the point was/is. That the design was flawed from the outset,and Audi know this. So should we pay for there half arsed design sloppy ness. Now where's that boiler catalogue I was reading


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

Silver arrow said:


> Just to get back on topic, the point was/is. *That the design was flawed from the outset,and Audi know this. *So should we pay for there half arsed design sloppy ness. Now where's that boiler catalogue I was reading


Can you back this up with some factual data given the OP's 6/7 year old car will of course be subject to some wear and tear and accordingly is well outside the OEM warranty period or reasonable repair time period.


----------



## Silver arrow (May 15, 2013)

kamchatka said:


> Silver arrow said:
> 
> 
> > Just to get back on topic, the point was/is. *That the design was flawed from the outset,and Audi know this. *So should we pay for there half arsed design sloppy ness. Now where's that boiler catalogue I was reading
> ...


Yes,given the fact so many of them break and the fact audi have redesigned this part. If you had a company which sold parts you knew we're sub standard and going to fail before the rest of the equipment you'd be labelled a cowboy/conman/dishonest. Audi won't admit/accept in public that its a flawed design. However I'm not saying that an Audi will/should last forever as they are designed by humans and we are all fallible. And the window regulator probs looked great and worked perfect at first,the flaw is in the longevity of the product ie excessive wear rates. All most people want is a bit of help and for Audi to say yeah ok it's a bit shit,we accept this and have done a redesign. Oh and we'll make it cheaper to install the revised parts. Remember most people aren't rich.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

kamchatka said:


> Silver arrow said:
> 
> 
> > Just to get back on topic, the point was/is. *That the design was flawed from the outset,and Audi know this. *So should we pay for there half arsed design sloppy ness. Now where's that boiler catalogue I was reading
> ...


Where do you get this assumption that its outside a reasonable time ? If you're happy to pay thousands of pounds for a car with a lifespan of six years...I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

.............


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait.... 
What just happened?

I feel like I JUST walked into a bar right after a great fight got broken up. Anyone bleeding?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Phage said:


> kamchatka said:
> 
> 
> > Silver arrow said:
> ...


you've said it all - in 1.5 lines! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

This thread shows no logic. A member states he or she has the skills to provide a means for those with a genuine issue with the reliabilty of their Audi TT to highlight this to Audi, and all you do is disuade him from doing it. I really struggle to understand your approach, yes his metaphor was offensive as we have pointed out to him, but his intention was to shock and get Audi's attention. 
Perhaps one of the many outspoken and knowledgable members who felt his approach was wrong should take up the baton and show why they feel their way is better. I also feel that those without a vested interest ie. 'no related problems' should perhaps not get involved and allow those who feel agrieved to pursue their issues as best they can.
There are plenty of critics putting their view forward, but very few capable of putting forward a solution for those who really have been poorly treated by Audi or their agents.
Stop digressing and focus on the issue at hand, put forward a united group of dissatisfied Audi TT owners with TTOC support and correct use of social media and you will get some progress. 
As I have said before to much telling the person behind you in the queue that someone has pushed in and not enough telling the actual culprit. :x


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree Audi should wake up and do something about the window regulators, like they should with the DSG box and like BMW should do with the N47 cam chain issues.

It was the way he went about it in an arrogant offensive approach.

"I've got social media on my side, Audi will do whatever I say"

"click my link and follow me on Twitter"

Then to say he got a result just because Audi fixed his (no evidence it was FOC)! How it that getting Audi to admit there is a problem?

I've had parts replaced at Audi FOC where as other haven't.


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

We could always resort to this method of protest-

http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/402 ... ig-protest

If we took on every audi dealership in the uk I think we could make a pretty strong point.

Just how did the guy manage touch his tent ?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> This thread shows no logic. A member states he or she has the skills to provide a means for those with a genuine issue with the reliabilty of their Audi TT to highlight this to Audi, and all you do is disuade him from doing it. I really struggle to understand your approach, yes his metaphor was offensive as we have pointed out to him, but his intention was to shock and get Audi's attention.
> Perhaps one of the many outspoken and knowledgable members who felt his approach was wrong should take up the baton and show why they feel their way is better. I also feel that those without a vested interest ie. 'no related problems' should perhaps not get involved and allow those who feel agrieved to pursue their issues as best they can.
> There are plenty of critics putting their view forward, but very few capable of putting forward a solution for those who really have been poorly treated by Audi or their agents.
> Stop digressing and focus on the issue at hand, put forward a united group of dissatisfied Audi TT owners with TTOC support and correct use of social media and you will get some progress.
> As I have said before to much telling the person behind you in the queue that someone has pushed in and not enough telling the actual culprit. :x


+1


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> TTSDSGOMG said:
> 
> 
> > This thread shows no logic. A member states he or she has the skills to provide a means for those with a genuine issue with the reliabilty of their Audi TT to highlight this to Audi, and all you do is disuade him from doing it. I really struggle to understand your approach, yes his metaphor was offensive as we have pointed out to him, but his intention was to shock and get Audi's attention.
> ...


In my post of 22May I initially 'stuck up' for AB.

I realise he didn't do himself any favours by what he later said in his posts.

However, a few people on this thread have also behaved very badly and should also be ashamed of themselves: AB has been bullied off the forum.

Not good.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tortoise99 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > TTSDSGOMG said:
> ...


Personally I saw nothing wrong with his approach. It may have been tasteless to some but that's life isn't it? We all have different moral codes and standards but it's not like he's actually committed any sexual offence himself. He's just used a current storyline to his own advantage and that, I'm afraid, is what social media is all about - plus it appears he got the intended result.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Really disappointed in this thread

No one at Audi will take this serious now

Well done for the original poster for trying to get Audi to listen though

Back to square one we go


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

There is no need to go back to 'square one' as far as lessons learned. Perhaps some respect for other peoples views to start with. 
I call on the administrators of the forum to step up to the plate and show some guidance, the situation should not have got to the personal name calling it did. Lets see TTOC learn from this and really put our heads together to let Audi know that we are displeased with 'some' of their standards of service.
I dont want to bore you with my issues I have logged them elsewhere, but some basic guidelines should be,

1/ contact Audi UK on purchasing your car and register yourself as the new owner, so that Audi can contact you if there is a recall or need to inform you of and issue.
2/ if you are buying the vehicle without warranty then BEWARE you and leaving yourself open to a big bill and as long as you accept that then the 'reasonable expectation' thing applies.
3/ if you can take out a warranty ( not the rubbish most back street dealers hand out ). I took a 'warrantyd#%ect' policy on my first 2008 TT and managed to get my mechatronic replaced because I didnt like the jerky gear change, it didnt fail.
4/ I'm now very lucky and have a recently purchased secondhand 2010 TTS with 2months Audi warranty which had paint and gearbox issues ( heart lead head ).
I registered my TT asap and informed Audi I had an issue with the DSG and they have been contacting me to ensure the repair has gone well. I took in into one dealership and felt their service wasn't great so then went to another and they have sorted my DSG issue by replacing with a brand new unit under warranty. I have now extended my Audi warranty for a further year £511.00 which seems good value for my peace of mind. 
5/The paint issue was my problem and I have paid out to get it sorted.

This world is pretty f#%ked up at the moment so lets put our petty issues aside and consider ourselves very lucky that we have luxury toys to play with and enjoy. 

love & peace to all


----------



## geoffpfc (May 23, 2013)

Causing maximum embarrassment is a useful tactic, rather than getting mad and spouting abuse on social media, it could be useful for forum members to get together and picket the offending dealer/'s, invite the local press for some extra merriment.

It must be British thing - but I too find abusive language (in public) to be beyond the pale. 8)


----------

